# Ava dog Food xx



## Chelsie053 (Nov 2, 2015)

does anyone know much about the Ava Dog food range? They do one for sensitive skin and Stomach ?? Xxx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

It's a pets at home own brand, just like wainwrights and fishmongers. 

Is there a reason you are wanting to try it ?


----------



## Chelsie053 (Nov 2, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> It's a pets at home own brand, just like wainwrights and fishmongers.
> 
> Is there a reason you are wanting to try it ?


Because it's for sensitive skin and stomach. Xxx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Chelsie053 said:


> Because it's for sensitive skin and stomach. Xxx


I gathered that much  lol

Is your dog having issues with both (skin and stomach) and how bad, how long for? What do they eat at the moment ?


----------



## Chelsie053 (Nov 2, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> I gathered that much  lol
> 
> Is your dog having issues with both (skin and stomach) and how bad, how long for? What do they eat at the moment ?


A few weeks as far as I am aware as he is a rescue. He was on tails but didn't agree. Xx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well tbh tails isn't the best food anyway! We did get some a while back on a free trial, none of my three would even eat it! 

The tummy issues could be from change of foods/new home but if he is itchy, it could be a million reasons. I presume he is upto date with flea/worming ? Been vet checked recently? Did the rescue say he was itchy while he was there? 

If you wanted to try a pets at home food then fishmongers and wainwrights (either grain free or salmon & potato) are good foods but you would need to swop him over gradually, a quarter new food mixed with old food, then gradually up it as the days go on .... Less likely to upset his tum then.


----------



## Chelsie053 (Nov 2, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Well tbh tails isn't the best food anyway! We did get some a while back on a free trial, none of my three would even eat it!
> 
> The tummy issues could be from change of foods/new home but if he is itchy, it could be a million reasons. I presume he is upto date with flea/worming ? Been vet checked recently? Did the rescue say he was itchy while he was there?
> 
> If you wanted to try a pets at home food then fishmongers and wainwrights (either grain free or salmon & potato) are good foods but you would need to swop him over gradually, a quarter new food mixed with old food, then gradually up it as the days go on .... Less likely to upset his tum then.


Yes he was itchy there too and got runny poo (sorry TMI). 
I'm gradually changing him now from tails to this Ava brand (brought a small bag Incase he didn't like it)

Yes he's all up to date and everything and saw the vet on 2nd of this month and we're back there on the 29th.

He's skin is quite flakey aswell so hoping this change will help him out. This one is fish and is grain free too

Xx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Fingers crossed! It's hard with a new dog as you don't know the history obviously.

If it's any help, pets at home will take food back and exchange it, if your dog doesn't like it ....

@BlueJay, have you heard any good feedback at work ?


----------



## Chelsie053 (Nov 2, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Fingers crossed! It's hard with a new dog as you don't know the history obviously.
> 
> If it's any help, pets at home will take food back and exchange it, if your dog doesn't like it ....
> 
> @BlueJay, have you heard any good feedback at work ?


He seems to like it fine at the moment (he eats anything) haha. 
I'm just hoping that once he's fully on it everything will be normal. He had really watery stools tonight.

Just feel sorry for him lol. He's fine in himself bless him. He's only 10 months old xxx


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

How are his poops today?
If they are still liquid, it might be worth putting him on a bland diet until things settle down (or going to the vets if it continues over the next day or two). Magic chappie, scrambled eggs, chicken & rice, plain white fish etc.

It's not a bad food at all! I've not tried it yet, but might pick up a bag or two next week to try (yay for promo!) 
A few customers have come back and said it's working well for their dogs though! Definitely worth a try


----------



## Chelsie053 (Nov 2, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> How are his poops today?
> If they are still liquid, it might be worth putting him on a bland diet until things settle down (or going to the vets if it continues over the next day or two). Magic chappie, scrambled eggs, chicken & rice, plain white fish etc.
> 
> It's not a bad food at all! I've not tried it yet, but might pick up a bag or two next week to try (yay for promo!)
> A few customers have come back and said it's working well for their dogs though! Definitely worth a try


Well he woke through the night quite a lot and his stools were typical diarrhoea and not watery. Today he has been on nothing except water and earlier he had one half solid half sloppy sorry for the TMI.

I have brought some chicken and rice to start him off on in the morning for a few days.

And then will reintroduce the Ava food I have. Poor pup lol xxx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry missed the bit about watery poo (and no need to apologies about discussing poo, we do it all the time here lol) 

Also wanted to add, quite often they don't need as much food as the packet says. One of mine gets very sloppy poo if fed anywhere near the amount they say she should have, so something else to bare in mind.


----------



## Chelsie053 (Nov 2, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Sorry missed the bit about watery poo (and no need to apologies about discussing poo, we do it all the time here lol)
> 
> Also wanted to add, quite often they don't need as much food as the packet says. One of mine gets very sloppy poo if fed anywhere near the amount they say she should have, so something else to bare in mind.


Ahh ok... That's fabulous to know!!! I'll bare that in mind.

I've "starved" him for today and then gave him some plain rice and chicken for dinner (tiny amount) about half hour ago as we were out so couldn't do it earlier lol.

And now he is just chilling, sleeping and twitching away to his dreams in his bed lol xxx


----------



## Collywobbles (Jun 17, 2016)

I looked at that but it has potato in, I'm trying to find one that has a novel protein (mines only been fed on a potato and fish kibble for years) to him and with no potato or rice/cereal but its not easy as nearly all the cereal free foods contain potato instead of rice/cereal.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Collywobbles said:


> I looked at that but it has potato in, I'm trying to find one that has a novel protein (mines only been fed on a potato and fish kibble for years) to him and with no potato or rice/cereal but its not easy as nearly all the cereal free foods contain potato instead of rice/cereal.


Kibble or wet ?


----------



## Collywobbles (Jun 17, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Kibble or wet ?


both he does love his treat toys which he's used to being fed kibble in, he does get wet as well in kong toys. Forthglade do grain free wet with sweet potato or butternut squash instead of white potato but they don't do dry food.

Just looked at Pero turkey and sweet potato hopefully but it lists both potato and sweet potato.

Just want a small bag to try for a month on a food with no potato or grains in to find a kibble he can have in his toys. He also gets home cooked sometimes for his meals in his bowl but he loves doing his doggy puzzles!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Acana pork and butternut squash - no rice or potato and pork is probably novel to most dogs

*Ingredients:* Deboned pork, pork meal, green lentils, red lentils, pork liver*, butternut squash*, pork fat, green peas, yellow peas, canola oil, algae, garbanzo beans, pumpkin*, carrots*, pork kidney*, freeze-dried pork liver, kelp, chicory root, ginger root, peppermint leaf, lemon balm, mixed tocopherols (preservative), dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

And there are loads of wet foods with no potato or rice.

Naturesmenu - venison for example but they do other flavours

80% Venison, 4% Blueberries, 3% Peas, 3% Swede, 3% Carrots, 3% Apples, Seaweed (1.5%), Spinach (1.5%), Sunflower Oil (<1%), Yucca Extract, Green Tea Extract, Grape Seed Extract, Yeast Extract.

Then there's wolf of wilderness from Zooplus - 4 flavours

*Ingredients:*

*Green Fields:*
66% lamb meat, hearts, liver, lung, rumen, 28.8% meat stock, 2% blackcurrants, 2% cranberries, 1% minerals, 0.2 % wild herbs (dandelion root, nettle, ribwort, common yarrow)

*Wild Hills:*
46% beef, beef heart, lungs, liver, tripe, 28.8% meat stock, 20% duck hearts and liver, 2% raspberries, 2% bilberries, 1% minerals, 0.2 % wild herbs (dandelion root, nettle, ribwort, common yarrow)

*Oak Woods:*
66% wild boar hearts, liver, lungs, 28.8% meat stock, 2% blueberries, 2% blackberries, 1% minerals, 0.2 % wild herbs (dandelion root, nettle, ribwort, common yarrow)

*Arctic Spirit:*
66% reindeer hearts, liver, lung, tripe, 28.8% meat stock, 2% blackcurrants, 2% cranberries, 1% minerals, 0.2 % wild herbs (dandelion root, nettle, ribwort, common yarrow)

These are just 2 that I feed, there are lots available though.


----------



## Collywobbles (Jun 17, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Acana pork and butternut squash - no rice or potato and pork is probably novel to most dogs
> 
> *Ingredients:* Deboned pork, pork meal, green lentils, red lentils, pork liver*, butternut squash*, pork fat, green peas, yellow peas, canola oil, algae, garbanzo beans, pumpkin*, carrots*, pork kidney*, freeze-dried pork liver, kelp, chicory root, ginger root, peppermint leaf, lemon balm, mixed tocopherols (preservative), dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.


ooh thanks... was looking at Purizon on zooplus but they have potato flakes in both their single meat variants.

I'll have to look up what the big words mean as not seen them mentioned in dog foods before.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nothing nasty in it, it's a good food. I have some here and was going to put my boy on it ..... And I'm very fussy about food  it's a bit pricey but it's cheaper than Orijen who it's made by.


----------



## Collywobbles (Jun 17, 2016)

I've found AATU the chicken one looks good

*Ingredients*
80% Chicken (50% Freshly Prepared Deboned Chicken, 30% Dried Chicken),Sweet Potato, Chickpeas, Peas, Lucerne, Chicken Stock, Salmon Oil, Carrots,Tomato, Chicory, Tapioca, Apple, Pear, Cranberry, Blueberry, Mulberry, Orange, Bilberry, Cowberry, Parsley, Peppermint, Spirulina, Seaweed, Oregano, Sage, Marjoram, Thyme, Chamomile, Rosehip, Stinging Nettle, Yucca, Marigold, Aniseed, Fenugreek, Cinnamon, Hip & Joint Care (Glucosamine 178mg/kg, MSM 178mg/kg, Chondroitin 125mg/kg).

It states their foods are grain and white potato free, but in some flavours they've mixed like the duck flavour has salmon oil in and I'm trying to work out if its fish OR potato that he's developed an immunity too, it's probably not fish but just for a month I don't want him to have anything with fish, potato or any grains in.

Then slowly reintroduce foods, if it turns out fish is not a problem then I can be a bit more flexible and consider options like the duck etc.


----------



## Collywobbles (Jun 17, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> And there are loads of wet foods with no potato or rice.
> 
> Naturesmenu - venison for example but they do other flavours
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll take a look at some of those


----------



## Collywobbles (Jun 17, 2016)

There's a Pork, sweet potato and Apple he likes all those ingredients.. I know he's not allergic to fresh cooked pork as we don't have it often for sunday dinner!

http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/country...og-food-pork-sweet-potato-apple-vat-free.html

Though I think this was the place I looked at before who charged £6-£7 just for delivery though.

I seem to be thinking its not good to eat too much pork wasn't there a link to cancer? won't this apply to dogs food too? or is it just human processed foods such as bacon and sausages?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Collywobbles said:


> I've found AATU the chicken one looks good
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 80% Chicken (50% Freshly Prepared Deboned Chicken, 30% Dried Chicken),Sweet Potato, Chickpeas, Peas, Lucerne, Chicken Stock, Salmon Oil, Carrots,Tomato, Chicory, Tapioca, Apple, Pear, Cranberry, Blueberry, Mulberry, Orange, Bilberry, Cowberry, Parsley, Peppermint, Spirulina, Seaweed, Oregano, Sage, Marjoram, Thyme, Chamomile, Rosehip, Stinging Nettle, Yucca, Marigold, Aniseed, Fenugreek, Cinnamon, Hip & Joint Care (Glucosamine 178mg/kg, MSM 178mg/kg, Chondroitin 125mg/kg).
> ...


Aatu chicken also contains salmon oil.



Collywobbles said:


> There's a Pork, sweet potato and Apple he likes all those ingredients.. I know he's not allergic to fresh cooked pork as we don't have it often for sunday dinner!
> 
> http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/country...og-food-pork-sweet-potato-apple-vat-free.html
> 
> ...


Country kibble is the generic kibble that's made my Greenaces and branded up as shops own .... Also contains potato.

It's safe for dogs to eat pork


----------



## Collywobbles (Jun 17, 2016)

damn I didn't spot that! ...looks like its gonna have to be a zooplus order then for the Acana Pork and look for some different treats that offer him a quick chew for supper as I usually give him a fish skin. 

Tried some of those chewy ear treats but he doesn't seem interested in them at all.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Plenty of places sell Acana but not sure on prices so doesn't have to be Zooplus but then there are lots of treats on Zooplus to choose from, just be careful mixing too many proteins when you're trying to figure out if it's his current diet is making him itchy or not.


----------



## Collywobbles (Jun 17, 2016)

it's one of best prices there though they only have the small bags in and there's lots more treats he can have there. Thanks for your help


----------

